# Canned Pumkin



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I opened up a can and used some and put the rest in a tupperware in the fridge. How long is that good for, and when do I know when to throw it out.

After using one spoonful, don't know what else to use it for...put some in his scrambled eggs and he like it..but, that is about it. No loose stool, so I haven't really needed much more.

When to throw out???






**for those that don't know, canned pumkin (not sweetened pie filling) is good for malts when they have loose stool, better than pepto bismol because obviously it's natural.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

You can use the rest yourself and put it in some vegie soup.
I'm not sure how long it last in the frigde. You could put it in a ice cube tray and freeze it That way so it last longer and is eazy to give to puppy when needed.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Do you have a Food Saver? I would freeze it in an ice cube tray and put it in a Food Saver Bag to make it last longer.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

If it has served it's purpose, and you have no other need for it, then I would throw it away. Why would you want to keep a bit of Pumpkin hangin around??


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would only keep it a few days at the most. I've tried freezing it and it seemed to work out ok.

I wish they make it in those smaller cans. It would be a lot easier.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Is it possible to buy baby food pumpkin for our dogs or would it have a sweetener in it? It would be easier to store and keep on hand.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Is it possible to buy baby food pumpkin for our dogs or would it have a sweetener in it? It would be easier to store and keep on hand.[/B]


Yeah that would be easier. I have yet to see any but let us know if you find any.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=130330
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually looked for pumkin baby food, no luck there.

I am going to throw this batch out. After thanksgiving, I saw the cans on sale and bought a few...I got the big cans thining I was getting a bargain without thinking....this stuff goes bad in the fridge and I only need a teaspoon at a time. Too late to freeze it, but now I know for next time.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Why don't you give your furbaby a teaspoon or so a day with his food? It's good for them and is an ingredient in a number of home-cooked recipes. I alternate pumpkin with sweet potato in the recipe I make for Pico.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

And here I was thinkin that pumpkin was only good for 3 things: pumpkin pie, halloween carving, and pumpkin seeds. You learn something every day


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> And here I was thinkin that pumpkin was only good for 3 things: pumpkin pie, halloween carving, and pumpkin seeds. You learn something every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've learned alot of new things here.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> I've learned alot of new things here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah me too!


----------

